# Stihl FS 200 line trimmer shaft replacement



## jw_1 (Jul 17, 2019)

My Stihl FS 200 line trimmer shaft just bent and I need a replacement.
Anyone know if I can get something newer to replace the original 4137-710-7136? 
I was hoping for a list of interchangeable parts or comparable shafts. 
Thanks


----------



## DND 9000 (Jul 18, 2019)

The US shaft version would be 4137 710 7134. The one you mentioned is used in Europe normally.


----------



## backhoelover (Jul 18, 2019)

Some units have a white plastic guide I would replace it too there very cheap. If they wear out shaft will not last as long as they should. I keep them in Stock for the fs90 etc


----------



## jw_1 (Jul 18, 2019)

Thanks for the the info!!!


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jul 19, 2019)

The inner plastic sleeve being tight or un-worn cuts down on the shaft slap and some of that numb hand syndrome
Your hands will thank you for the new sleeve~liner!

And I always tell everyone to pull, wipe and re-grease the drive line
at least once a season.
Fresh grease helps damp the vibration also.


----------

